# Dry Reef rock



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone used or seen this product from reefsupplies.ca

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/South-Seas-Base-Rock-by-CaribSea.html

Was looking into pukani rock but this seems like it but cheaper


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

southseas rock is more like macro rock, pukani is different looking


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

That's too bad. Pukani is twice the price but looks a bit better


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I have 120 pounds of that in my cichlid tank. It's similar looking to marco but much denser and harder to cut/break. It would be good as a base rock as the name suggests.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

How porous is it? That's one of the things I like about the pukani


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

It's not like pukani. It's like marco but not quite as porous.


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just purchased 36 lbs of the base Marco Dry rock from Reef Supplies and 10 lbs of the prime cut flat Marco rock.

I thought it was awesome to aquascape, I had to bust up some of the bigger pieces and scrub it to remove the loose stuff, So far it's been great.

I'll let you know once we get everything moving how it cycles etc.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Check out Marco dry rock. I have that, very porous. Fragbox and SUM should have in stock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Nevek67 said:


> I just purchased 36 lbs of the base Marco Dry rock from Reef Supplies and 10 lbs of the prime cut flat Marco rock.
> 
> I thought it was awesome to aquascape, I had to bust up some of the bigger pieces and scrub it to remove the loose stuff, So far it's been great.
> 
> I'll let you know once we get everything moving how it cycles etc.


That'd be great! Cheers


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

ruckuss said:


> Check out Marco dry rock. I have that, very porous. Fragbox and SUM should have in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought 40lbs from blunthead and glad I did. It's looks great. Will probably go for another 40-50lbs. It's for a 90G and going to put some in the sump


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

CamH said:


> I bought 40lbs from blunthead and glad I did. It's looks great. Will probably go for another 40-50lbs. It's for a 90G and going to put some in the sump


Yea, he is a good guy to deal with. I need to get a few things from him myself.


----------

